

Show HN: a simple, instant online music player - puur - zan2434
http://www.puur.tk

======
DigitalSea
It's a nice idea, but it looks like you're just querying
<http://www.soundcat.ch/> and then taking the file and playing it back,
correct? I noticed in the Chrome developer console I can click a link right to
download the MP3 of the song. For example I searched, "atlantic thrice" and it
worked, but I could also get the song by going:
<http://www.soundcat.ch/download.php?id=163850>

I also noticed that playback stops and a it tries to load the file from a
domain: mystuffsite.ch and I get a 404 error. Not sure what is going on there.
I also think some improvements could be a play and stop button, the ability to
create a simple playlist and perhaps save it using HTML5 localStorage.

~~~
zan2434
That it is. I'm not sure about the playback stopping either. It's just a quick
hack to provide a cleaner interface amidst cluttered interfaces like that of
Grooveshark and Spotify. I tried to minimize extra features in favor of that
minimalism.

------
face7hill
I love the simplicity of this. Very nice.

